# Trees down in Slaughterhouse



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

There are two trees down in Slaughterhouse. The first one is about 2/3s way through the run. You can sneak by this one by kayak, but not by raft. The second one is about a half mile from the takeout. This is a big one and is a mandatory portage. It goes all the way across the river and will definitely need to be cut out. You can spot both of these trees easily from the river and have plenty of time to make you move around them. I'd be willing to help get these trees out. 

Michael
970-376-2851


----------



## VI- (Oct 16, 2003)

The trees just got cleaned up. Up, not necessarily out. There's still a big piece lodged in the middle-right of the river just before the take-out. It's easily avoided @ low flow. It's pointed upstream and sporting some nasty looking branch stubs. However, the way is definitely passable via kayak or raft. Cheers to Gary, Jim, and the guides @ Aspen Whitewater for cutting that stuff out!


----------

